# How much is this worth??



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

It is a 8-9" rhom that I am interested in buying (of course wild caught).


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

....


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

...


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

...


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

...


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

...


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

....


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

last one...sorry for all the pics but this is a perfect specimen and I am really interested in gettnig it.


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

beautiful fish...how much ?


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

he's all mine buwahahahahaha u'd better hurry be4 i get crazy idead in my head...i know where to get that fish


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

lol I NEED FAST REPLIES PLEASE!! haha it takes you 40 mins to get here..be gone by then


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

he's worth 10 cents :/ you'dbe gettting ripped off bud, lol


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

If you want him and can take care of him...get him. The value is up to you, not anyone else.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

LMAO..no seriously now..okay this guys is selling for $US 130, is it worth it? and is that the rhom where the eyes will go completely red like this guy ...


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

kouma said:


> lol I NEED FAST REPLIES PLEASE!! haha it takes you 40 mins to get here..be gone by then


 knowing the way you canadians drive on the QEW, i can be there in 15 mins


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

gross_gurke: Well said bro. I really like him, and would definitely take care of him. But my debate is 130US is expensive for me, unless this rhom is worth it then I wouldn't mind taking money from my savings and purchasing it.

So as value wise do you think the shape this rhom is worth the 130 us?


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

He is beautiful....... I have no experience with Rhom's.......so....I say...
Purchase him if you got the dough....either way...he will be a prize possesion.
One that you will learn from...just like the rest of us.... 
GO GO GO Fish Gadget!!!!!!


----------



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

130 bucks for an 8 inch Rhom, that looks beautiful is very worth it! I mean, its local and no shipping charge, that is one good deal.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Sunman222 said:


> 130 bucks for an 8 inch Rhom, that looks beautiful is very worth it! I mean, its local and no shipping charge, that is one good deal.


 agreed. if you factored in shipping charges then you are probably getting this rhom pretty cheap.

Joe


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

Thats a great looking fish I'd say around $75 canadian.. But its totally up to you..
ryan


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

You only live once.
If you like um buy um.
He is a beautiful fish.


----------



## eodtec (Oct 23, 2003)

He looks like he is in awesome shape, you got a lucky deal, get him! Give us some pics of his setup when you get him home!


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

That's one nice rhom








Why don't you trade your other p's in for him?


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

I think it's worth it.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i would get him, if you were to buy one that size off the net it would cost that or more with shipping.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

that rhom is in very nice condition and is at a pretty decent size already.

i think that he is well worth the money


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

anstey said:


> Thats a great looking fish I'd say around $75 canadian.. But its totally up to you..
> ryan


 75 canadian is like US 60, I don't think you can even get a 6-7" rhom for that price.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

thats a beautiful fish, how much is it actually going for?


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

EMJAY $150 canadian = $130 US

Can someone tell me the difference between rhom and Xingu rhom? size and eyes wise??


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

pick it up.....
and remember, that negotiating is not against the law. offer him 100 and go from there


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

well said g.G..its up too the buyer..if he's up too your liking then its all worth it..imo..i say do ..beautiful rhom


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

I saw teh same kind of piranha in a pet store for $244 Canadian. I live in British Columbia. But making deals with fish store guy might make him not like you as much, and then he might get some sick diseased feeder fish next tiem you ask for some.


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Go for it !! 150$ can. is cheap for a 8 in Rhom !! a paid 75$ + taxe for a 3 in.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

umm more like 80$ american


----------



## faty (Oct 26, 2003)

i would buy it , my friend paid 200 cdn for one smaller than that one


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Thats a Cool Looking Rhom.
Buy Him..


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Thanks for all the comments, I was first debating whether I should go for the rhom mentioned above, or Kamee's 6" Xingu rhom plus 30 gal setup for 120US. I finally decided on Kamee's but one last minutes things didn't work out because of transportation, etc.

So I will most probably be going for the 9" rhom, besides lfs gives 5 days guarentee.


----------



## marko78 (Sep 10, 2003)

Tell the owner you want him and have a hundred cash on the spot. I bet he will take the deal. If he doesn't go for it I still think the fish is worth 130


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Kouma: that fish for $130 is *dead sexy*.

Go grab it!!!!









*What kinda rhom is he????*


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

That's a nice looking rhom, 130 is a good price. I aggree w/ negotiating, start at $100. GOOD LUCK


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

vlahos said:


> pick it up.....
> and remember, that negotiating is not against the law. offer him 100 and go from there










that sounds like a good plan


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

You guys are living in the land of plenty..









In Holland you can easily get 250-300 EU for that fish...

What do you think Judazzz?


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

kouma said:


> Thanks for all the comments, I was first debating whether I should go for the rhom mentioned above, or Kamee's 6" Xingu rhom plus 30 gal setup for 120US. I finally decided on Kamee's but one last minutes things didn't work out because of transportation, etc.
> 
> So I will most probably be going for the 9" rhom, besides lfs gives 5 days guarentee.

















primetime feels bad he couldn't get kamee's fish for kuoma, damn customs!









dude, if you get that fish i am coming over when we go to the shooting range just so I can watch him tear apart some feeders. Hell, I'd buy that thing myself in an instant if I didn't have to worry about bringing it back to U.S.

That thing is awesome...go for it!


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i'm assuming you went and bought it cuz you are not online right now!!! you better keep that rifle you have, cuz there might be a breaking and entering in the middle of the night at your house, lol, i know where u live, muahahaahahaha....snatch and run! j/k.

as soon as my car gets good to go, i'ma comin to see that thing

question is: what are/did you do with the rbs since the rhom will have their tank?

damn, you are more hardcore serra than i am


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

oh wait, maybe you are with your G/F or studying, bawahahahahaaha...i know your priorities in life...piranhas #1


----------



## EVERY_NAME_WAS_TAKEN (Oct 22, 2003)

I seen a Rhom exactly that size in a Big Al's in Mississauga for $250. Grab it! What kind of pet store are you getting it from? A store dedicated to fish? That is what I would assume for a fish like that!


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Did you pick him up yet?

If not, DO IT!


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

every name, i think that fish in mississauga is bigger than 8"...when i think of it kouma that fish will run you 175 bucks with our taxes. it still is a pretty good price especially for such a nice looking fish... come up to mississauga there's a huge beast at the big als and the fish store next door


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

thats a good price, I paid that price for a 7"er.

hey vlahos, you saw that rhom in missisauga big al's to. I love that rhom







, a bit pricey though. he had some nice colours.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i would get it it is a perfect specimen and if it acts like it looks that is a bargin
dixon


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

that fish looks more like 7 inches. i would think $80-110.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

BUDDY HURRY AND PIK IT UP NO JOKE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigbite (Nov 11, 2003)

I 'd make sure the teeth come included!!!!!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I measured it by sight and it is 8.5"-9", definitely not 7".

Does anyone know *what kind of rhom is this*? and is a *30 gallon (36"x16") *good for it.

Again, you guys are great! I appreciate all the comments









Oh yea, is this the rhom where the whole *eyes will turn red*?


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Hey Kouma:

I would think a 30g is ok, but Id go with atleast a 40 gallon.

And defintly grab him, he is defintly original/unique looking.
Im sure his eyes will turn red.

I really like the color on him, looks iridecent.


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

Thats a good deal!!!!
Grab it quick!!!


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Great looking fish. The 36x16" will be ok until you can pick up something more suitable. I agree with GG to. Any fish is only worth it's price to you. I'm looking at a 10"+ rhom soon, but i don't have the advantage of seeing the fish, as i live in the UK. A leap of faith with the supplier. Rhoms are so variable with their shape and pigment, some are totally beautiful while others are butt ugly. So the question is do YOU want it, irrespective of what type of rhom it is. Personally, i would be very happy to own that fish. How dissappointed would you be if it was already sold ?
Ta.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

DAZZA how big is that rhom in your avtar? that looks very NICE!!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

get him get him get him........

One of the very fine looking rhoms i've seen in threads so far.


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Cheers Kouma

It's about 7 1/2-8". Here's a pic, no idea where it was collected from.


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Same fish, no flash, enjoy.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

OMG very beautiful!! btw I think mine and yours are the same type/colors...what do you think?

Except of course yours looks much better


----------



## Jakuraba (May 20, 2003)

Good deal! your lucky if it's local. I'd pick it up ASAP.


----------



## Slay (May 2, 2003)

that rhom looks nice. i like the yellow.
i think that it would not be happy in a 30gal though.
it won't be very active since it won't be able to swim anywhere.
another thing to take into consideration is how the fish acts right now.
since you got to see it and all you have an advantage cause you have an idea about how it will behave. when ordering serras (not seeing them in person first), sometimes it's hit or miss. so you've got the advantage already.
na mean?
sLaY


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

SOOOOO

Have you gone and picked it up yet???


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I was very close to getting it, but I came back to me senses I have 7 piranhas now and 5 tanks, and I live on the second floor. I totall agree that this is a good deal, and if I could sell my RBPs i would get that rhom in less than an hour-I swear. Actually I am even trying to avoid this post because whenever I read it I just want to go out and grab that rhom, and it is a very VERY beautiful specimen, but I think my kouma (6" S. Maculatus) looks better, thanks for boxer he made me realise this.

That rhom have been there for 2-3 months now (LFS), if I sell my RBPs and have their tank empty I will get that rhom if still available.

Guys and Gals, thanks for your compliments and comments, and I am sorry to disappoint you. But seriously who looks better, this


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

OR this


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Also not only Branditii has 24K Gold to it, check this out


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

I see.....,
Ya you made a good decision.
Maybe one day,,,,,right!!!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

SOLD!! to me that is.. I am going to pick up this baby first thing tommorrow


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> If you want him and can take care of him...get him. The value is up to you, not anyone else.


 so true..and also all rhoms are wild caught...

congrads kouma..


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Nice get it and forget the price!!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Nice get it and forget the price!!


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

i would go get him looks cool


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

It is worth it for that Xingu Rhom


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Okay..he is in the bucket now and introducing him slowly to the tank. DAMN MOFO IS *9.5 - 10"* OMG much bigger than what I thought..

Will post pics in another forum later today....


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

HE IS IN HIS NEW TANK









check pics in pics section...


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

kouma congrats bro.
thats a nice looking fish. all the best


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Thats a really nice fish man, I have never seem a rhom with that kind of coloration, (Yellow) , 130 us sounds good to me!


----------

